# Inbred roborovski hamster pups Northern Ireland small adoption fee.



## Nyah626

So, with all my bad luck my 2 "girl" robo hammies from [email protected] were actually a girl and a boy. I found them mating abut a week ago and upon closer inspection these siblings were male and female. Unfortunately Pudding (my girl) is acting and looking more and more pregnant by the day and I REALLY don't want to give them to [email protected] for someone to impulse buy or someone hamster smart not being told that they are inbred and if and when the poor hamster dies early the person will probably beat themselves up about like I would. So anyway I was really hoping that i might find someone who would be willing to take a few, I know they haven't been born yet and there is the small hopeful chance that I am wrong and Pudding isn't pregnant but is there anyone who would like any of them, I'm not going to sell them but I do want to charge a small adoption fee and although I know robos can be kept in pairs I only want them to be kept separately after my experience I don't want a repeat of that because inbred inbred hamster pups sounds really bad. Wow this is getting long anyway, I live in the Downpatrick, Belfast area of Northern Ireland if anyone is interested. I will keep you all updated on when the pups are born, how many and how old they are. 

Thanks!


----------



## SusieRainbow

Nyah626 said:


> So, with all my bad luck my 2 "girl" robo hammies from [email protected] were actually a girl and a boy. I found them mating abut a week ago and upon closer inspection these siblings were male and female. Unfortunately Pudding (my girl) is acting and looking more and more pregnant by the day and I REALLY don't want to give them to [email protected] for someone to impulse buy or someone hamster smart not being told that they are inbred and if and when the poor hamster dies early the person will probably beat themselves up about like I would. So anyway I was really hoping that i might find someone who would be willing to take a few, I know they haven't been born yet and there is the small hopeful chance that I am wrong and Pudding isn't pregnant but is there anyone who would like any of them, I'm not going to sell them but I do want to charge a small adoption fee and although I know robos can be kept in pairs I only want them to be kept separately after my experience I don't want a repeat of that because inbred inbred hamster pups sounds really bad. Wow this is getting long anyway, I live in the Downpatrick, Belfast area of Northern Ireland if anyone is interested. I will keep you all updated on when the pups are born, how many and how old they are.
> 
> Thanks!


. .

You could contact a small animal rescue when the pups are born and hand the mum and babies over to them as soon as you can.
http://www.assisi-ni.org/


----------



## Wild With Roxi

Above is a good idea. I'd love to take one but I have 3 hams at the mo and too many pets lol!


----------



## Nyah626

SusieRainbow said:


> . .
> 
> You could contact a small animal rescue when the pups are born and hand the mum and babies over to them as soon as you can.
> http://www.assisi-ni.org/


Oh sorry I didn't make that clear? I definitly have enough space to house Pudding and her brother separatly. I can house the pups until they can live on their own but there is no way that i'm giving Pudding up! I love her so much and all i want is for her to get through this pregnancy without too much stress. Also good find if you actully found a shelter that takes hamsters in Northern Ireland! I spent ages looking for one of those before I got Pudding .


----------



## Nyah626

UPDATE: I just looked at the link you gave me! Wow when i was a lot younger i adopted one of my cats Bella from Assi, I never knew they took small animals too. Buuuttt i didn't see anything about hamsters. Only guine pigs and rabbits. Am i mistaken? Or do Assisi not take hamsters?


----------



## SusieRainbow

Nyah626 said:


> UPDATE: I just looked at the link you gave me! Wow when i was a lot younger i adopted one of my cats Bella from Assi, I never knew they took small animals too. Buuuttt i didn't see anything about hamsters. Only guine pigs and rabbits. Am i mistaken? Or do Assisi not take hamsters?


They do say small furries , so it seems so.


----------



## Nyah626

I know they do but I'm still skeptical, It's sooo hard to find anything for hamsters here in Northern Ireland for hamsters, no breeders, seeminly no rescues, no hamsterys, just [email protected] and their chain store ways.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Nyah626 said:


> I know they do but I'm still skeptical, It's sooo hard to find anything for hamsters here in Northern Ireland for hamsters, no breeders, seeminly no rescues, no hamsterys, just [email protected] and their chain store ways.


Give them a ring or e-mail to check. I know rescues for the very small furries are quite rare but it would be useful to know , then you could let us know.
One of the other mods is trying to set up a rescue database.


----------



## Nyah626

Lmao that's exactly what i'm doing right now!


----------



## Nyah626

Well that's great the email won't send! I guess I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Nyah626

Ok well nevermind, I cant get in contact with Assisi. I've been trying all day! Good news though; I finally have enough money to make Strawberry (Pudding's brother ) a new better bin cage ! He is in a wire cage that doesn't fit anywhere and he's always on the celing of it climbing at night and that always scares the life out of me when im about to fall asleep and then suddenly he's making loads of noise on the bars! I REALLY don't want him to fall!!!


----------



## Wild With Roxi

I'd take the babies to the rescue once they're old enough  Maybe ring them to see if they'll take them?


----------



## Nyah626

I'll probs do that although i still would love to get to know some individuals that would give any a forever home!! But of course it is silly to be picky now isnt it?


----------



## Wild With Roxi

Sadly over here (in R.O.I anyway) there aren't many people who know about correct hamster care :/ 
If you were willing to travel down here, I know someone who is really good with hamsters and gives them massive cages (like thousands of square inch cages with natural german style setups!) that might take one or two, @hammyrue on instagram.


----------



## Nyah626

Wild With Roxi said:


> Sadly over here (in R.O.I anyway) there aren't many people who know about correct hamster care :/
> If you were willing to travel down here, I know someone who is really good with hamsters and gives them massive cages (like thousands of square inch cages with natural german style setups!) that might take one or two, @hammyrue on instagram.


Wow that sounds great! I'll definitly get in toutch with them as soon as the pups arrive (is that the right word?) umm as soon as they are born! I'd really love for them to find good homes.


----------



## Nyah626

Aaaaa!! All i can find is hammyruebear on instagram  that's annoying.


----------



## Wild With Roxi

Nyah626 said:


> Aaaaa!! All i can find is hammyruebear on instagram  that's annoying.


Might have changed his name. What has he posted on there?


----------



## Nyah626

Wild With Roxi said:


> Might have changed his name. What has he posted on there?


Nothing


----------



## Wild With Roxi

Ah..He must have deleted his account  Try Hamster Hideout Forum, he's on there.


----------



## Nyah626

K same username ?


----------



## Wild With Roxi

Nyah626 said:


> K same username ?


Yep


----------



## Nyah626

My phone is acting up but i will have a look on my laptop after i finish cleaning tomorrow


----------

